# The Coolest US President!



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

How nice and reassuring of Mr. Obama to show his support for the local people by swimming in Florida! I don't think I've seen any world leader this casual before. I am a scuba diver myself, and I know how dangerous those shark infested waters can be around this time of the year, but he still chose to do what's in the local community's best interest. I wanted to know what you gentleman thought of our Commander In Chief's endless support and devotion.


----------



## Bernie Zack (Feb 10, 2010)

He is just so darn cool, isn't he? Where will we see him next, perhaps helping his daughter place a wager at the sports book at Caesar's Palace?:aportnoy:


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Sarcasm font needed?


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Bernie Zack said:


> He is just so darn cool, isn't he? Where will we see him next, perhaps helping his daughter place a wager at the sports book at Caesar's Palace?:aportnoy:


Dinner at Mesa Grill on me will be more like it :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Cooler:

Hard to say:










Definitely not, but not president either:


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

American royalty, HRH The Prince of Whales.


----------



## Phenom (Apr 10, 2010)

Or maybe he should play yet another round of golf or tax us some more....


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Bill Clinton.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Phenom said:


> Or maybe he should play yet another round of golf or tax us some more....


Am I sensing some sarcasm here?! What's wrong with him playing golf?! The first family pays for everything from their own pockets, except work expenses. It's about time we started appreciating the things he's done for us.
*
*

*
*

*"Nothing more detestable does the earth produce than an ungrateful man" 
*


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I disagree with many of his decisions, but he's gotten some cool points from me. This is one of them.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Starch said:


> Cooler:
> 
> Hard to say:
> 
> Definitely not, but not president either:


LOL. That's it...all the motivation I need to get back on the Nutrisystem!


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

camorristi said:


> It's about time we started appreciating the things he's done for us.


For example???

:devil:


----------



## nick.mccann (May 3, 2009)

Hands down the coolest president would be JFK. He had such great style and character.
I was going to post a picture of his amazing style but my "high speed" internet is about to crash.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Coolest U.S. President was/is Teddy Roosavelt--by far.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

dks202 said:


> For example???
> 
> :devil:


For example:


*Ten: President Obama has slowed down the recession.* Nobody is talking depression anymore, and some are talking recovery. Trying to catch this economy from crashing was like trying to catch a 100 ton boulder dropped off a 70-story building. The nertia alone is going to push you backwards until you can slow the force. Most wouldn't even step in front of a boulder coming at them like this. Obama stepped in the gap and stuck to a measured recovery plan of stimulus dollars and labor force transition.


*Nine: President Obama saved Wall Street*. And Wall Street tried to punk him by paying itself first. He exposed the absence of regulatory oversight on Wall Street, and economic and financial investment reform is being discussed like never before.


E*ight: President Obama saved the collapse of the American automotive industry.* By making GM restructure before bailing them out, and putting incentive money to help the industry, he saved the industry. People want to make jokes about "cash for clunkers" but the automakers aren't laughing. They're thanking him.


*Seven: President Obama shifted the focus of the war from Iraq to Aftghanistan,* and putting the emphasis on reducing terrorism where it should have been all along-but now they want to say he's making war, not peace. Well, at least he didn't destabilize a whole region on a false premise. It's better than what we had.


*Six: President Obama relaxed Anti-American tensions throughout the world*. This was more serious than the previous administration was willing to let on. The President made good on his promise to make a major address on American-Muslim relations and he did it in a Muslim country, showing a good faith that America hadn't shown in a while.


*Five: President Obama closed the prisoner "torture camp" at Guantanamo Bay.* Holding prisoners for eight years without charging them was acceptable under the previous administration. It is not acceptable under this administration. Obama's next challenge is what to do with the detainees.


F*our: President Obama has made the environment a national priority, and a primary source for job creation. *The era of polluting industrialists is over, and with a President that understands the benefits of green conversion, America can become a leader in the industry of the future.


*Three: President Obama has made education a national priority* by putting emphasis and money behind new ideas like charter schools, but speaking directly to school children in telling them they have to do their part. It's what any President should be encouraging but Obama's so popular, he was accused of trying to "socialize" or "prothelitize" the children. It's a sad day when the President of the United States can't speak to school children because their parent's views conflict.


*Two: President Obama is on the verge of passing universal health care, with a public option, to insure everybody in America has care when they are sick*. He's doing it, despite villification of ideologues and while in the midst of an H1N1 epidemic where millions could get sick this winter. The people feel him on this.


*One: President Obama has restored credibility to the American Presidency where the world is looking to him to lead America out of unilateralism and back into multilateral global cooperation*. The Nobel Peace Prize was an acknowledgment that Obama had led and is leading a non-violent cultural revolution in America. Everybody, except for a few in America, can see the change. Still, the world understands what happened one year ago, and they thought they'd never see such a shift occur. The election of Obama helped the world see the light that America wasn't ready to self-destruct.


----------



## Bernie Zack (Feb 10, 2010)

Hands down, Jimmy Carter. His picture is right there in the dictionary under the definition of cool.


----------



## Bernie Zack (Feb 10, 2010)

camorristi said:


> For example:
> 
> 
> *One: President Obama has restored credibility to the American Presidency where the world is looking to him to lead America out of unilateralism and back into multilateral global cooperation*. The Nobel Peace Prize was an acknowledgment that Obama had led and is leading a non-violent cultural revolution in America. Everybody, except for a few in America, can see the change. Still, the world understands what happened one year ago, and they thought they'd never see such a shift occur. The election of Obama helped the world see the light that America wasn't ready to self-destruct.


"new presidents frequently get higher favorability ratings for the U.S. than their predecessors and that such ratings decline as the general dislike for the United States as a super power asserts itself. Pew's surveys show that U.S. favorability ratings are higher today than at the end of Bush's term, but other Pew surveys show that the U.S. favorability ratings today, in Obama's second year in office, are roughly the same as in 2002, Bush's second year in office. While favorable attitudes towards the U.S., according to Pew, are today slightly higher than in 2002 for France, Germany, Lebanon, South Korea and Kenya, they are actually lower for Great Britain, Russia, Turkey, Japan, and Mexico. Local surveys in Israel show that Obama is very unpopular in that country. . . "

and this:

"The most striking finding is that early in the Obama administration, in April and May 2009, an estimated 51 percent expressed optimism about American policy in the Middle East, but in the 2010 poll, only 16 percent were hopeful, while a majority, 64 percent, were discouraged." from https://www.politico.com/blogs/laurarozen/0810/Poll_Arab_world_opinion_of_Obama_dims.html

Could it be that the emperor really has no clothes?


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Camorristi, you realize you cut and pasted a list from what must have been last year, right? I'm not even sure you read it (#5 hasn't even happened). Either you're really stupid or you're a troll. I'm leaning toward the latter.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Pentheos said:


> Camorristi, you realize you cut and pasted a list from what must have been last year, right? I'm not even sure you read it (#5 hasn't even happened). Either you're really stupid or you're a troll. I'm leaning toward the latter.


#5 is scheduled to happen:

https://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/22/us/politics/22gitmo.html

Even if it has not happened yet, what about the other examples?! You seem to have made up your mind to disapprove anything the President does, so there's no use arguing with you.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

I actually generally approve of Obama's performance, but that list is a partisan puff piece.

Also: I am unable to find any photos of Teddy Roosevelt in a swimsuit.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

camorristi said:


> #5 is scheduled to happen:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/22/us/politics/22gitmo.html
> 
> Even if it has not happened yet, what about the other examples?! You seem to have made up your mind to disapprove anything the President does, so there's no use arguing with you.


See? You're not for real. You've just linked to an article posted on the NYT from 1/22/09, yet the list you stole from some other webpage said that GB was _already_ closed. Verb tenses have meanings.

As for the other items on your "list", they either haven't happened (6, 2, 1) or have happened with highly debatable outcomes, certainly not the rosy views of your "list". Really, couldn't you have found a more factual, less partisan analysis of BHO's presidency?

Here's one. I can't comment on this site's political views---and frankly, I don't have the time to educate someone unwilling to learn.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Starch said:


> Also: I am unable to find any photos of Teddy Roosevelt in a swimsuit.


Makes him even cooler.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

smujd said:


> Coolest U.S. President was/is Teddy Roosavelt--by far.


Seriously, it's not even close. Teddy was the coolest US President without a doubt.


----------



## Bernie Zack (Feb 10, 2010)

camorristi said:


> #5 is scheduled to happen:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/22/us/politics/22gitmo.html
> 
> Even if it has not happened yet, what about the other examples?! You seem to have made up your mind to disapprove anything the President does, so there's no use arguing with you.


What about the others? Well, you're #1 answer has now been disproved. So, what exactly do you have left, considering that Starch is right, and you're list is a partisan puff piece?


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

This cute blonde just said Obama is an incredibly cool guy! You got the facts, now do the math .


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Nobody was cooler than Franklin Pierce.


----------



## Peachey Carnehan (Apr 18, 2009)

Is there a consensus on the least "cool" president. I'd say Nixon.

Coolest was JFK...I'd wager that's the majority view


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

I salute you Mr. President
(watch live)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

^ Yeah,He's cool.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

I think camorristi's world view is set in concrete and objective discussion is not worth the trouble.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Here's cool:


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Elvis was of course. There's a picture of him in the Oval Office wearing a neat cape next to a goofy looking guy in a business suit.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Looking only at Presidents during my lifetime (I don't know if those who came before were cool or not) and leaving politics aside, please allow me to make the case for Gerald Ford; football player, military officer, President, and the man who restored honor to the White House after Watergate.

There was very little in the way of spin when it came to Mr. Ford. He was exactly who and what he presented to the public. I decided he was cool when I learned that every Saturday night at the White House he watched Chevy Chase lampoon him on SNL and laughed along with everyone else at the skits. Gerald Ford was a good guy and in my book that's cool.










































Cruiser


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Ford was a tough old dude.

Not a baby-boomer PUNK!!


----------

